# Pinto Congress



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

Did anyone show or go to or have any interest in the 2007 Pinto Congress? I went and I recived 8 congress Championships and I was High Point Junior Youth!!


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

congratulations. I've only showed in aqha and apha. One of the horses I showed was double registered in apha and ptha, but still i only showed apha.lol


----------

